# Get Diaw out of here while we still can



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The only reason Diaw has some little trade value left is because D'Antoni loved shoving his talentless, weak-style of play down our throats. He was getting around 30 minutes again. With a new coach, I don't see him being much of a factor at all. I'm convinced the new coach will go with more post-play for Shaq and Amare. And Diaw will be left on the perimeter not knowing what to do. 

Trade to him to New York for something other then Marbury.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Too many question marks with Hill to get rid of Diaw right away. 



I want us to go after Pietrus though. Even if it takes whole MLE. Can slash, play good defense, and can shoot the 3 at 36-38% clip. Probably get a lot more easy shots playing with Nash.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd love to see David Lee, Balkman and Malik Rose for Diaw.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

if we could somehow package diaw for a young player like Lee that would be great. Also, go after Pietrus in the free agency. and draft a point guard prospect or center.

nash/ #15
bell/barbosa/giricek
pietrus/hill
amare/filler
shaq/lee

i want moves to be made this off season.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Kerr is smart. He'll do what needs to be done. Hopefully, D'Antoni is stupid enough to want Diaw bad enough to agree to give us someone else, anyone else, other than Marbury.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't want Marbury back and that's for damn sure...

It would be great if we can get a future first round draft pick for Diaw then I would do that in a New York minute...

I'm not so sure about giving up on Barbosa unless we can get somebody who can play defense..


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Too many question marks with Hill to get rid of Diaw right away.
> 
> 
> 
> I want us to go after Pietrus though. Even if it takes whole MLE. Can slash, play good defense, and can shoot the 3 at 36-38% clip. Probably get a lot more easy shots playing with Nash.


hmm, thats a very nice option to be our SF. I forgot about him, and he is a realistic option, would love to see him play for us, shows a lot of hustle and play really intense defense, oh and cana ctually hit the outside shot(although streaky at that).


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Diaw is probably staying put.  Kerr said he liked Diaw's performance in the playoffs and blah, blah, blah... something about looking forward to him working with a new coach...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If I could make a trade, I'd trade Shaq for Wally and Big Ben.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

how bout a David Lee for Boris Diaw swap??


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

S.T.A.T.1 said:


> how bout a David Lee for Boris Diaw swap??


I wouldn't mind that trade but how much does David Lee make?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Diaw for Lee & Fillers seems logical for both sides, and very possible.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Kerr, what are you waiting for? Give D'Antoni a call!

Oh wait, Kerr is new. He thinks Diaw has potential and maybe next season he'll be MIP again. Well, it's definitely a gamble. I think Diaw's trade value is as high right now as it's going to get. If he disappoints again next season then he'll really be worthless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd rather keep Diaw than get Lee and fillers. Not as high on Lee as others. 

Besides, Knicks are not going to want to add extra salary and give up salary that expires anytime soon. They're waiting for 2010 FA class.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't see Diaw working for someone not named D'Antoni, can you? Ship his fat contract off.

I really like the Pietrus fit. He brings a scoring punch, and a much needed defender to the team. His athleticism will only get prettier next to Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I can't see Diaw working for someone not named D'Antoni, can you? Ship his fat contract off.
> 
> I really like the Pietrus fit. He brings a scoring punch, and a much needed defender to the team. His athleticism will only get prettier next to Nash.


I could. They're still gonna run and do what they do best. I'm sure they'll add a few wrinkles of their own in there. But they just want someone who will focus on defense at the same time.


----------

